# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Ik wil meer weten over laxeerpillen

## leentje

hallo, overkant
ik heb een vraag ik heb wat opgezocht over laxeerpillen.
en nu heb ik dan zo me vraagjes wat ik eigenlijk nog niet weet erover:
kun je er verslaafd aan raken van laxeerpillen, kan het schadelijk zijn?
helpt het voor het afvallen? als U daar op kunt andwoorden heel fijn.
liefs leen

----------


## laxie

Hoi,

hier een "ervaringsdeskundige". ze zijn absoluut verslavend: als je ze langere tijd gebruikt werken je darmen idd helemaal niet meer goed, merk je als je ermee stopt, waardoor je ze dus weer nodig hebt... niet echt goed plan ofzo om mee af te vallen. verder heb ik gehoord dat je er gaatjes van in je darmen kunt krijgen...voldoende afgeschikt??? hoop het.

----------


## Den=)

*Ik ben nu een week bezig met laxeerpillen maar ik wil graag weten h0eveel val jj er van af.....????
Als mensen dat ff kunnen zeggenn... graag!!* 

*-XxX-*

----------


## noell

> *Ik ben nu een week bezig met laxeerpillen maar ik wil graag weten h0eveel val jj er van af.....????
> Als mensen dat ff kunnen zeggenn... graag!!* 
> 
> *-XxX-*


nou ik heb ze ook gebruikt t enigste wat ik er vn kreeg
was :
diaree
buikpijn
en michien net 1 kilo verschil
je maakt alles kapot als je door gaat met pille slikke kan je verslaafd raken aan dieeten en kom je uit eindelijk uit opo boulimia of anorexia en als je dat hebt gaat heel je leven kapot

----------


## Gastjé

Laxeer pillen wil ik nog niet zo snel aan beginnen maar ik zoek wel iets anders. Als ik nu van dat speciale rosvice (weet neit hoe je dat schrijft) drink en dan heel veel val ik dan ook af ??
Groetjes Gastjé

----------


## rozemarijn

halloo
ik heb een vraagje ,
gister om 21.00 uur(avond) heb k een laxeerpil gebruikt,
maar nu is het onderhan al 14.00 uur(middag) en er is nog niks gebeurt ,
nu ben ik bang dat ik nooit meer naar de wc kan:O

HELP

groetjes rozemarijn

----------


## Den=)

Heej,,

Dat gebeurt nie ho0wr Rozemarijn  :Wink:  Was t je 1e keer..?
Ik weet nie.. als ik er nu niet meer dan 4 neem gebeurt er niets  :Frown:  neem er dus steeds meer... trut die ik ben .. maja ik ben er zelf mee beg0nne..
T k0mt misschien n0g en anders is t dat je er meer m0et gebruiken 0m t effect te laten k0me.. maar dat is bij iedereen weer anders..

Gastje,,Ik weet niet wat jj bed0elt.. Je hebt wel laxerende thee.. v0lgens mij kan jj dat gewo0n bij de kruidvat halen..!
suc6 ermee..!

Liefs,Den

----------


## sweetnes

Hoi allemaal,

Ik slik zo af en toe van die laxeerpillen ik heb wel eens tijden dat ik ze regelmatig slik dan weer tijden niet. Ik ga ze slikken ls ik echt een opgebalzen gevoel heb omdat ik maar soms1 x in de week naar de w.c moen soms nog niet eens en al sik dan zo een pil slik dan lucht het echt wel op. maar mijn vraag is hoe snel gaat het dan dat je darmen lui worden en waar kan je dat aan merken. 

groetjes

----------


## Gwenix

> *Ik ben nu een week bezig met laxeerpillen maar ik wil graag weten h0eveel val jj er van af.....????*
> *Als mensen dat ff kunnen zeggenn... graag!!* 
> 
> *-XxX-*


heey ik wil ze wel gebruiken om af te vallen maar ik zou niet weten waar je ze moet kopen kan jij me helpen?

----------


## Den=)

> heey ik wil ze wel gebruiken om af te vallen maar ik zou niet weten waar je ze moet kopen kan jij me helpen?


Heej,, Ik haal ze bij de Trekpleister..
Als het g0ed is o0k bij et0s en kruidvat..! :Smile:  de DA verko0pt o0k wel lax maar dat is duurder.. Andere dr0gisten bij j0uw in de buurt zullen het o0k wel verk0pen..!
Ik haal bij Trekpleister gewo0n het huismerk.. 30 vo0r 1,60..!

Suc6 ermeej..!
Liefs,, Den

----------


## Gwenix

> Heej,, Ik haal ze bij de Trekpleister..
> Als het g0ed is o0k bij et0s en kruidvat..! de DA verko0pt o0k wel lax maar dat is duurder.. Andere dr0gisten bij j0uw in de buurt zullen het o0k wel verk0pen..!
> Ik haal bij Trekpleister gewo0n het huismerk.. 30 vo0r 1,60..!
> 
> Suc6 ermeej..!
> Liefs,, Den


heey bedankt maar kan je ze ook bij de kruidvat kopen en zijn ze dan even duur en waar liggen ze dan?

----------


## Den=)

> heey bedankt maar kan je ze ook bij de kruidvat kopen en zijn ze dan even duur en waar liggen ze dan?


Bij de kruidvat weet ik niet zeker maar je kan daar wel Chro0mpillen enz0w halen..! Ze staan (bij 0nz dan) vlakbij de paracetem0l enz0w..
Chro0mpillen verminderd h0ngergev0el en zit in een gr0enp0tjj.. Bij 0nz st0nden er allemaal gr0ene p0tjes met pillen die helpen met afvallen of je gewicht beh0uden.. m0et je daar even tussen kijken anders..!

Suc6 ..!

----------


## Gwenix

> Bij de kruidvat weet ik niet zeker maar je kan daar wel Chro0mpillen enz0w halen..! Ze staan (bij 0nz dan) vlakbij de paracetem0l enz0w..
> Chro0mpillen verminderd h0ngergev0el en zit in een gr0enp0tjj.. Bij 0nz st0nden er allemaal gr0ene p0tjes met pillen die helpen met afvallen of je gewicht beh0uden.. m0et je daar even tussen kijken anders..!
> 
> Suc6 ..!


nogmaals bedankt enne trouwens is het normaal dat het een tijd duurt voor dat ze werken want dat is bij mij nogal verschillend de ene keer werken ze gelijk en de andere keer durt t een hele tijd :Frown:  
maar is dat normaal?
ik hoop van wel want ze werken wel ben nu al 2 kilo in 3 dagen afgevallen

----------


## Anoniem5

ik heb ongeveer 70 pillen geslikt, en ik heb er heel veel spijt van! ik heb volgens mij mijn hele darmen verpest! ik durf het verder aan niemand te vertellen, en dat ga ik ook niet doen. maar zou een van jullie mij alsjeblieft kunnen helpen? wat moet ik nu doen? zijn mijn darmen nu voor eeuwig beschadigd? kan ik ze niet meer ''beter'' maken of iets dergelijks? alsjeblieft, help me alsjeblieft? ik heb er zo'n spijt van! =(

----------


## Gwenix

> ik heb ongeveer 70 pillen geslikt, en ik heb er heel veel spijt van! ik heb volgens mij mijn hele darmen verpest! ik durf het verder aan niemand te vertellen, en dat ga ik ook niet doen. maar zou een van jullie mij alsjeblieft kunnen helpen? wat moet ik nu doen? zijn mijn darmen nu voor eeuwig beschadigd? kan ik ze niet meer ''beter'' maken of iets dergelijks? alsjeblieft, help me alsjeblieft? ik heb er zo'n spijt van! =(


hmm jah ik gebruik ze ook maar nog lang nie zoveel ik ben nu pas iets van 5 dagen bezig maar mijn darmen beginnen ook een beetje raar te doen..
maar ik ben ermee begonnen omdat mijn lichaam het enige is waar ik controle over heb. en ik wil daarom zo'n normaal mogelijk lichaam krijgen...
ik hongerde mezelf altijd eerst uit maar sinds ik die pillen gebruik val ik veel meer af het probleem is alleen dat mijn lichaam raar gaat doen... ik voelde met gym toen we rondjes moesten rennen zo zwak en daar kan ik gewoon niet tegen en mijn darmen maken een raar geluid..
maar als je mijn mening wil weten dan is dat tovh wel dat het best wel zou kunnen dat je darmen zijn aangetast maar als je er nu mee bent gestopt zal het wel goed komen gewoon goed drinken en niet meer slikken...
ik wou alleen nog even 1 ding kwijt dat je het als je het moeilijk heb best wel een viendin of vriend zou kunnen vertellen... ik heb het mijn vriendje vertelt en hij steunt me erin maar wil me er ook afhelpen... maar mijn vrienden geloven mij juist niet omdat k niet een van de dunste ben..
je moet maar kijken hoe je denkt dat je vrienden zullen reageren

veel succes en ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt

----------


## Anoniem5

> hmm jah ik gebruik ze ook maar nog lang nie zoveel ik ben nu pas iets van 5 dagen bezig maar mijn darmen beginnen ook een beetje raar te doen..
> maar ik ben ermee begonnen omdat mijn lichaam het enige is waar ik controle over heb. en ik wil daarom zo'n normaal mogelijk lichaam krijgen...
> ik hongerde mezelf altijd eerst uit maar sinds ik die pillen gebruik val ik veel meer af het probleem is alleen dat mijn lichaam raar gaat doen... ik voelde met gym toen we rondjes moesten rennen zo zwak en daar kan ik gewoon niet tegen en mijn darmen maken een raar geluid..
> maar als je mijn mening wil weten dan is dat tovh wel dat het best wel zou kunnen dat je darmen zijn aangetast maar als je er nu mee bent gestopt zal het wel goed komen gewoon goed drinken en niet meer slikken...
> ik wou alleen nog even 1 ding kwijt dat je het als je het moeilijk heb best wel een viendin of vriend zou kunnen vertellen... ik heb het mijn vriendje vertelt en hij steunt me erin maar wil me er ook afhelpen... maar mijn vrienden geloven mij juist niet omdat k niet een van de dunste ben..
> je moet maar kijken hoe je denkt dat je vrienden zullen reageren
> 
> veel succes en ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt



Fijn dat je hebt gereageerd  :Smile:  Ik ben er mee opgehouden, en ik heb al mijn pillen door de wc heen gespoeld. Mijn lichaam is/was ook het enige waar ik controle over heb, alhoewel het al een stuk beter met mij gaat en ook veel gelukkiger ben met alles. Ik ben tevreden over mezelf. En ik deed het ook helemaal niet om af te vallen, dat was helemaal niet de reden. Mijn reden was, dat ik vrij vaak een verstopping had, en daardoor leek mijn buik dikker en was hij ''opgeblazen''. Dus daarom kocht ik laxeerpillen. Ergens in mijn achterhoofd wist ik dat ze niet goed voor je waren, maar ik wist niet precies wat ze nu echt deden. Ik merkte wel dat het geen fijn gevoel was nadat ik zo'n pil had genomen, en dat ik me er schuldig over voelde. Maar de volgende ochtend had ik wel weer een fijn gevoel over mijzelf doordat mijn buik weer helemaal ''leeg'' was. Maarja, dan kwam ik van school thuis, en dan had ik toch weer het idee dat ik een pil moest nemen, kortom, ik raakte er eigenlijk gewoon verslaafd aan. Maar nu ben ik dus gestopt. Ik drink nu veel, en ik eet veel fruit, en na het avondeten neem ik ook een activia pruimen, dat is lekker en helpt!  :Smile:  Hopelijk kunnen mijn darmen hierdoor herstellen... En geloof, ik ga nooit meer een laxeerpil nemen, nooit! Want ik werd er fysiek ook niet beter op, ik had veel hoofdpijn en was veel misselijk... 

Iedereen die laxeerpillen wil gebruiken, gebruik ze eigenlijk gewoon alsjeblieft niet. Want je darmen gaan er alleen op achteruit...

Succes! Veel liefs.

----------


## Den=)

Gwenix,,

Ik slik ze na een eetbui.. 0mdat ik anders bang ben dat ik aank0m.. Verder eet ik wel maar t liefste z0w min m0gelijk..
Mijn vrienden vinden dat ik te dun w0rdt als ik verder afval dus die willen me graag helpen.. maar ach.. ze weten o0k niet h0e en ik wil ze er nie mee lastigvalle..!!
Je mag me t0ev0ege 0p msn: [email protected]
Iedereen mag dat tr0uwens  :Wink:  Maja..  :Smile: 
Kusjaahhzz,,

----------


## Gwenix

> Gwenix,,
> 
> Ik slik ze na een eetbui.. 0mdat ik anders bang ben dat ik aank0m.. Verder eet ik wel maar t liefste z0w min m0gelijk..
> Mijn vrienden vinden dat ik te dun w0rdt als ik verder afval dus die willen me graag helpen.. maar ach.. ze weten o0k niet h0e en ik wil ze er nie mee lastigvalle..!!
> Je mag me t0ev0ege 0p msn: [email protected]
> Iedereen mag dat tr0uwens  Maja.. 
> Kusjaahhzz,,


ow jah uhm.. ik gebruik ze zoiezo nu na een eetbui en ook als ik niet heb gegeten... ik wil mijn vrienden er ook nie mee lastig vallen maar hun willen mij ook helpen maar aan een kant wil ik wel geholpen worden maar aan de andere kant ook niet..
ik ben wel heel trots op mezelf ik ben nu in die bijna 2 weken dat ik het gebruik wel al 2 kilo afgevallen...
het enige probleem is en dat is ook gelijk de rede waarom ik ermee door ga is dat mijn vriendje het uit wil maken omdat hij me niet meer mag ofzo maar ik weet gewoon dat het komt omdat hij mij te dik vind :Frown:  
ik weet dus echt niet meer waarom ik het niet zou doen ik vind dat ik een normaal lichaam moet krijgen en pas als ik die heb stop ik er misschien mee... ik heb geprobeert er met mijn zus over te praten maar die zegt maar steeds dat ik zooo dun ben maar dat ben ik helaas niet
niemand weet het nog alleen mijn beste vriendin en een andere vriendin van mij...

trouwens ik heb je toegevoegt en andere mogen mij natuurlijk ook toevoegen
mijn MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Gwenix

ik ben ook heel dom bezig... maar jah ik had gisteren avond een schoolfeest nou ik ging dus echt bijna OUT!! het was geen fijn gevoel maar toch moet ik doorzetten... ik blijf hoe dan ook doorgaan met slikken tot ik een normaal lichaam heb!

----------


## Leontien



----------


## Gwenix

weet je leontien... 
het kan allemaal wel waar zijn maar het spijt me echt hoor als ik dit zeg 
MAAR DIE PILLEN HELPEN!
ik gevruik ze nu bijna 2 maanden en ben ... en dit lieg ik niet... 12 kilo afgevallen! ik doe het om een rede die niet iedereen hoeft te weten maar voor mij is er rede genoeg!
dat beeld van onzekerheid dat had ik al voor dat ik eraan begon
en dat naar je huisarts gaan dat zal denk ik niemand doen want dan kan je het gelijk de hele wereld vertellen
en dit schokt misschien veel mensen die dit lezen
maar dat je eraan dood kan gaan dat weet ik en ik zal je zeggen diep in mn hart wil ik dat ook

----------


## Den=)

Lax helpt niet.. Je hebt meer gedaan..
amper gegeten misschien..? :P

----------


## elfie

Hoi...
Ik heb het een en ander zo gelezen en weet nu dus wel dat beginnen met laxeerpille zker nie handig is...maar ik vroeg me wel af of je nou voor of na de eetbui/vreetkick die pillen neemt om niet dik te wordeb?
Weet een van jullie dat? En hoe doen jullie dat?
Thanx!!
KUsje

----------


## -Rosa

> halloo
> ik heb een vraagje ,
> gister om 21.00 uur(avond) heb k een laxeerpil gebruikt,
> maar nu is het onderhan al 14.00 uur(middag) en er is nog niks gebeurt ,
> nu ben ik bang dat ik nooit meer naar de wc kan:O
> 
> HELP
> 
> groetjes rozemarijn


 

Heey rozemarijn
Ik heb hetzelfde! ik heb het ook al lang geslikt en nog geen effect
Ik heb al 5 dagen lang niet gepoept :$ klinkt stom maar het is wel zo
Hoe is het bij jouw gegaan?

xxx rosa

----------


## Gwenix

o jee zolang o_O bij mij werkt het altijd wel... raar... nja soms heb ik ook wel eens dat het niet werkt... hoeveel heb je er geslikt dan? en het zal nooit zo zijn dat je niet meer kan poepen :P want die pillen zorgen er juist voor dat je dat wel kan dus maak je niet zorgen en probeer het nog een keer te slikken... het kan natuurlijk ook gewoon komen dat er niks is wat eruit moet komen en dan word het natuurlijk lastig probeer anders eerst iets te eten dan slikken en kijk dan

----------


## milk

Hey ,

Ik ben 14 jaar en ik woon in BE en ik zou dieetpillen willen gaan kopen in het Kruidvat maar zulllen ze je dat geven of niet aan die leeftijd of zullen ze je identiteidskaart vragen ?? Want weet je ik zo nie graag met rode en en beschaam de kaken daar staan int midden van diene winkel , jullie trouwens ook niet denk ik !!

En zou den wet in BE ook het zelfde zijn zoals in NL ??

En nog een vraagje zijn die pillen dodelijk , en welke symptonen krijg je van dieeetpillen ?? En werken ze meer of minder dan laxeerpillen en werken ze die dieetpillen ?

En zij de dieetpillen van den Kruivat even goed als van de apotheek of zit daar brol in in die van den Kruidvat ??

EN sommige zeggn als je op 14jarige leeftijd daarmee begint dat het voor den rest van je levn met die pillen lopn is , is dat zo en wat zou die sommige daarmee bedoelen ??


HELP ME !!

Antwoordt OP AL DEZE VRAAGJES PLEASE , IS DRINGEND !!

xxx

----------


## NannaDikkerd

Hej,
je ze zullen je die pillen meegeven, en nee ze zullen je niet raar aankijken. maar ga ze nou niet kopen alsjeblieft. Ik merk aan je berichtje dat je niet verslaafd bent aan die dingen. zorg dat je dat niet wordt! koop ze alsjeblieft niet! mijn leven is al 4 jaar een hel omdat ik al 4 jaar, god mag weten hoeveel, eetstoornissen heb. ik heb iedere afslank, vetverbrander pil, poeder etc. geprobeert! maar ze zijn gigantisch schadelijk voor je lichaam en uiteindelijk kom je er alleen maar van aan omdat je lichaam als je er mee stopt (want je moet er OOIT mee stoppen) gewent aan het feit dat het niet hoeft te werken. en dan wordt je dus hardstikke dik! luister, ik wil je niet bang maken... ik wil alleen niet dat jou leven en zo'n hel wordt als mijn leven de afelopen 4 jaar is geweest.. en wat het nogsteeds is.. ik word op dit moment geholpen!!! en het gaat lang duren dat weet ik wel! maar alsjeblieft zorg dat jij er niet in verdrinkt! zorg dat je die dingen niet koopt! alsjeblieft!

----------


## rebecca!

heej! ik wil ook beginnen met laxeerpillen, ik ga er wsl morge kope als ik durf!
welke zijn eigenlijk echt goed en werke ze goed valde er echt vanaf??
en is buscopan ook een laxeermiddel?
 :Confused:

----------


## rebecca!

joee! ik wil ook laxeerpille gan gebruike ik ga er wsl morge hale! maar werkt et echt? en welke zijn de goei? en is buscopan er ook één???
zoen!

----------


## meisje**

Begin nou nyt , ik ben verslaafd eraan zo'n spijt van . je kan er boulimia van krijgen en dan onvruchtbaar worden 

het is nyt dat je verslaafd word omdat t lekker smaakt ofso maar je bent bang dat je nyt meer normaal kan poepe als je ze nyt meer sliikt ! 
en bang om weer aan te komen 

doe 't nyt

----------


## Gwenix

IK zweer doe het echt niet!!!!!
Ik ben er ook verslaaft aan!
het is echt niet leuk
ik wil wel stoppen ik zou alleen niet weten hoe
BEGIN ER NIET AAN!!!!
ik weet dat nietmand toch luistert maar je moet blij zijn met wie je bent en als andere mensen je niet nemen zoals je bent dan zijn het domme mensen en zelfs al zeggen je vrienden dat je te dik bent dan weet je gelijk dat het niet je echte vrienden zijn want echte vrienden zeggen dat niet.
Heel mijn wereld is door die stomme pillen ingestort en mn vrienden willen me helpen omdat hun mij niet dik vinden en geef toe ik 1.80 meter lang en 67 kilo wegen dik? ik denk zelf van wel maar dat is omdat ik verblind word door mijn anorexia.
Tip: BEGIN ER ECHT NOOIT AAN!!! je bent goed zoals je bent  :Wink:

----------


## meisje**

ik heb me net gewogen : 1.69 lang 53.8 kilo !!!!!!!! echt veel te veel ik zie mezelf bij de schoolgym als een dik meisje in een spiegel die aan een wand hangt 
maar t gekke is dat ik soms eetbuien heb 2x per week ofso echt vervelend ik kan echt nytmeer stoppe dan ik wil echt nyt nog dikker worde k wil slank zijn maar dat lukt nyt k heb wel eens een paar dagen of 1 beschuitje geleefd maar toen viel ik flauw en nu denken kindere uit mn klas da k boulimia of anorexia heb :S heb k nie maar mijn vriendinnen willen me wel helpen maar dat wil ik zelf niet k zit ook aan de laxeerpille en echt je moet er gwn nyt aan beginne.

----------


## rebecca!

heej! 
hoo ik ben nu al twee weken op dieet, en ik ben twee kilo afgevallen maar nu de derde week wil het helemaal niet meer lukke en soms krijg ik zo vn die supr erge eetbuien en dn voelik mij zooo schuldig :'( ik zoek eigenlijk iemand die mij mss kan helpe of steune ofzo om same door te zette!! wil er mss iemand? 
zoenen allemaal veel succes! email adres: [email protected]
as ge zin hebt voeg mij maar toee!!!

----------


## -Rosa

Hee rebecca!
ik heb zelf ook laxeerpillen gebruikt
je valt er een beetje van af maar niet zo snel
en k verzeker je, begin er niet aan! je word moe slap en futloos
Mensen gaan zeggen dat je er slecht en bleek uitziet en je krijgt moeite met poepen :Frown:  
Ik heb wat tips voor je om af te vallen:
Eet heel gezond, in de ochtend met Kellogs flakes en melk of yoghurt
of een appeltje met yoghurt
en 3 á 4 boterhammen in de middag en als je thuis komt van school wat fruit en dan avond eten. Zo val je ook af, en die vreetbuien houden vanzelf op!
succes, xxx Rosa

----------


## rebecca!

heej! rosa!
mercikes ik ga nu stoppen met die pillen!!
en ik ga echt probere je tips toe te passen!
ik zal je late weten hoe et is geweest  :Wink: 
tanks!xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## miss pinguin

ik heb laxeerpillen geslikt , t is geen pretje je wordt er moe van duizelig ect. ik doe nu een dieet alleen lukt t nu al nyt om me eraan te houde ( ben 1.69 53 kg ) en ik viel nyteens af !  :Frown:  

dus ff tege iedereen begin niet !

----------


## rebecca!

heej allemaal!
laxeerpillen helpen echt niet veel! je moet de hele dag op de wc zitten en krijgt er alleen maar krampen van! je komt er niet van bij maar valt er ook helemaal niet van af:s!! probeer er vanaf te blijven! het werkt verslavend! btw miss pinguin mag ik mss je email adres :s !! kussjess!

----------


## -Rosa

Hee rebecca  :Big Grin:  je hebt mijn msn nu ook  :Smile:  dus dan praten we er wel verder over. Laxeer, niet mee verdergaan hoor! :O 
Kus van rosa :Wink:

----------


## steffi

hejj,
ik ben een meisje van 16 en kvoel me echt niet goed in mn lichaam. ik weeg 65 kilo en ben 1m65. dat is dus veel te veel en dat zie je ook. ik zou doodgraag afvallen maar heb het karakter niet om een dieet vol te houden en trouwens val ik bij een dieet ook nauwelijks af. ik zou nu graag beginnen met dieetpillen. en ik vraag me af of ik die best in een apotheker ga gaan halen en hoe ik die dan moet vragen want ik ben eignlijk wel een beetje bang om die te halen.. en of ze die mij gaan meegeven.. en dan nog wel de goeie, de zwaarste liefst. dus als iemand een naam weet van goeie dieetpillen laat het mij alsjeblieft weten. voeg me toe: [email protected]
ik ben echt blij dat ik deze site heb gevonden wnt ik durf er met niemand over praten.. alsjeblief help me zo vlug mogelijk wnt ik zou morgen naar de apotheker gaan

----------


## Gwenix

haha dit klinkt natuurlijk vreemd van iemand die er heel lang mee bezig is geweest... maar..
Mijn ouders zijn erachter gekomen door een anoniem telefoontje... en ik leef thuis nu in een hel...
maar misschien is het beter dat het zo gelopen is...
Ik viel er niet genoeg van af naar mijn zin, en ben toen steeds minder gaan eten...
Ik kon ´savonds niet slapen van de krampen en ik ging er steeds ongezonder uitzien.
Ik wil dus graag hier iedereen en zeker Steffi zeggen dat het echt niet goed is om het op zown manier te doen...
Ik loop nu zelf ook iets van 6 weken bij een dietiste... en er is niet eens een pondje vanaf gegaan... het lukt gewoon niet...
Ik zit nu hier thuis... zonder geld,, zonder mobiel... en ik weet niet hoe ik het vertrouwen van mijn ouders moet terugwinnen...
Dus... 
Doe het gewoon niet, zoek een andere manier.. en als je wilt wil ik je er wel bij helpen om zown manier te vinden...
voeg me toe op msn : [email protected]
dan zoeken we samen een oplossing... een gezonde het liefst  :Wink: 
en dan hoop ik dat je tot de conclussie komt dat je echt niet moet beginnen met wat voor pillen dan ook...

Ik hoop dat iemand hiernaar luistert...

Suc6 (K)
Gwen

----------


## miss pinguin

misschien een domme vraag maar val je af van laxeerpillen ?

----------


## Caitlin

> Chro0mpillen verminderd h0ngergev0el en zit in een gr0enp0tjj.. Bij 0nz st0nden er allemaal gr0ene p0tjes met pillen die helpen met afvallen of je gewicht beh0uden.. m0et je daar even tussen kijken anders..!
> 
> Suc6 ..!


Is dit schadelijk? Anders ga ik het egt wel een keertje proberen !

----------


## xElsjeeh

hee,,

ik gebruik inds een week die pillen en in een dag ben ik 1.5 kg afgevallen!

maar mijn vraag is hoeveel gebruiken julie tegelijk en per dag?
hoeveel pilletjes?

----------


## mickey

ik plaatste het net ook al ik ben 'n rookie hier
maar is het veilig als je 'n laxeerpil slikt in samenwerking met d epil?
is de pil dan nog betrouwbaar?

----------


## pip

heehee 

ik heb vandaag laxeerpillen gekocht om ze te gaan gebruiken na al da gezeik van iedereen over hoe dik ik wel nii bnn alleen ik heb vandaag alleen 2 crackers met kaas op en veder d ehele dag niks behalve water gedronken. vanavond heb ik avond gegete ik wilde dit eruit doen met laxeerpillen. ik had er een gedaan daarvan moest ik naar de wc en daarna heb ik er nog 2 maar er gebeurde niks. ik voel alleen me maag een beetj trekken meer niet. werkt het nu gewoon niet of moet ik er meenemen wie weet hier iets van??
bedankt groetjes

----------


## mhanouk

ik wil graag zo snel mogelijk afvalle...
maar door al die reactiees durv ik geen laxeerpille meer te hale..
Is er een andere manierr?
en kun je egt verslaaft aan laxeerpille raken?

----------


## Agnes574

Probeer eens Benefiber van de apotheek...optimaliseert je darmwerking door vezels en is gezond en gemakkelijk!!
Laxeerpillen zijn écht gevaarlijk en je krijgt er een luie darm van die daardoor méér voedingstoffen (vetten,de slechte dus) gaat opnemen...laxeerpillen geven even een beetje vochtverlies (wat je juist zo hard nodig hebt dat vocht) en verder is het troep!!
Het is enkel aangeraden op advies van arts of apotheker bij zware verstopping en dan maximaal 2-3 dagen gebruiken!

----------

